# Juiceworlds 75g Planted Heaven (56k)



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, the yummy goodness of starting a new tank!

After finding a good deal on a used 75g tank and my wife saying I could buy it (on HER birthday no less). I am upgrading from my 30g. Its going to be a hi tech tank.

Specs.

75g Tank
Home made Stand
2017 ehime filter (just to start with)
4x4' T5 HO bulbs 11" from the top of the tank off a workhorse 7 ballast
20lbs CO2 (I'm using a ceramic diffuser ATM but am going to upgrade to an inline one)
Flourite substrate
200w Heater

I made the stand out of a MDF Shelving unit I had. Use what you got is what I say! Turned out pretty good if I do say so myself. I was jumping on the thing and it didn't even budge.




































NVM the mess of toys around, My 2yo daughter decided that she need to have all of her toys help with the build.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I got everything all set up. But there is still more to do!

I have to admit I like the looks of this much better then the flourite.









Filter









Part way filled. Thats one of the branches I'm going to use.









All filled up.









Done! Well not really. Still have to hook up the CO2, make a reactor. Add more Eco-compleat and more "Stuff"


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

looks great!! what are you stocked with - i can make out the neons, looks like there might be something else?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

There are Neons
2 angels
1 x Gold Gouramis
4 x Phantom tetras
3 x Red Light Tetras
4 x SAE's
2 x Oto's
2 x Swordtails
Betta
And a bunch of Guppies


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good start, not a fan of the 2 layer substrate showing, perhaps pulling the front line back 6 inches & filling the void with more eco or black sand?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I agree, I want to add 3-4 bags of Eco to get some more depth as well as fix the front layers from showing.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I got the CO2 all hooked up, but unfortunately the stand is not tall enough to use my bubble counter on the regulator. I'm going to have to move it down the line.









I also got some dry Ferts. There is a hydroponics shop almost across the street, I never knew it was even there until I saw it yesterday. I'm going to be doing the EI method.









Some of my plants are doing really well since the move and some are not. My crypts are all melting (to be expected), But my chain Swords and Anubis are showing a lot of new growth.

Melting Crypts.
From this.








To This.









New Growth.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

> I got the CO2 all hooked up, but unfortunately the stand is not tall enough to use my bubble counter on the regulator. I'm going to have to move it down the line.


 What if you use an elbow out of the solenoid with a short nipple & mount the needle valve & BC parallel to the left of the gauges?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a good idea, I'll have to see if my local HD or Lowes carries those fittings.


----------

